# Pond Beach: Is it worth it???



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I saved the shallow end of my pond because my wife wants to put a beach there. I don't mind putting the sand there for spawning fish but I think a liner and extra sand is a waste of money.

Most of the ponds I've seen, people use the dock to get in or out. Nobody likes that hard to get muck out of their toes. Especially kids.

What do you think?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems the sand silts over quickly, but aside from that, if you can afford it do it. It's probably cheaper than a dock and the sand draws the sunfish like crazy.

The biggest problem I've probably seen with sand is the erosion that occurs to larger beaches. Keep it simple and I doubt you'll have a problem.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

We has screedings for our beach for years, I hated it!! The small rocks were sharp and I could not wait to get rid of them. I skidsteered all of the screedings out 3 years ago. Last summer I finally had the extra $$ for sand. I put out $4-500 worth of masons sand in and LOVE it!! It holds together well and the kids have a ball playing in it. If it would erode for some reason I would spend the $$ to have more hauled in.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

swantucky, I don't think I've ever heard the word ''screedings'' before. Is it like clay with gravel in it? Also, do you have a dock with a ladder on it? The reason I'm asking is we have some ponds with beaches on them in this area but rarely do you see people on the beach. They have their towels and coolers around or on the dock.

Fishman, we have a nice-sized dock. I'll try to post pictures on the other thread when I can. I probabally will put in sand from 3 to 4 ft. out. The problem is I hate to spend money on something that is rarely used. 

Thanks


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have any Canadian geese on your pond? If so, you don't want a beach. I learned the hard way, having installed a sand beach only to remove it a few years later. The sands hold the heat of the sun at the end of the day, and the geese lay there and poop up a storm. Your nice sandy beach will be the pits within a few weeks. Now, for pond access, I have a nice floating platform with a removable ladder. I can lay on the platform, move it around the pond or keep it attached to shore, and enter/leave the water without stepping in muck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

To build a sand beach, it helps to have some sort of berm around the edges, underwater and above to help retain it. There also needs to be geotextile fabric under the sand to keep it seperated from the mud below, discourage weeds and/or at least make them easy to pull. 

Look up slinger trucks for delivery.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> swantucky, I don't think I've ever heard the word ''screedings'' before. Is it like clay with gravel in it? Also, do you have a dock with a ladder on it? The reason I'm asking is we have some ponds with beaches on them in this area but rarely do you see people on the beach. They have their towels and coolers around or on the dock.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Screeding are really small limstone rocks, a byproduct of crushed stone. They are flat aout the size of a fly. I have a floating raft in the center of the pond but no dock. My kids are 6, 10, and 12, they spend HOURS playing in the sand with all of their friends. On any given summer weekend we may have 6 extra "city" kids spend the weekend swimming.

Most of my soil is yellow sand so I did not need any fabric.. I put the beach sand down at about 18" deep. The geese don't like being shot with paintballs, I have not had any land in the pond in years.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

rebu said:


> The sands hold the heat of the sun at the end of the day, and the geese lay there and poop up a storm.



hahahah! Rebu, I've noticed crap filled beaches a lot.. never gave it any thought as to why but alway cringed at the sight...... your reason seems logical to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I put in the dock first thinking it would get more use than a beach. I built the dock low profile near the water so we could get in an out while swimming without using a ladder. I also put builders sand all around it in case I would need to walk out or stand around the dock. We use the dock everyday to feed from. My wife likes to float on the pond but doesn't like swimming in the pond and she can get on/off her raft without touching the water. The dock is also nice to fish from. Eventually, I may put in a beach for my daughter but I have no regrets for building the dock first.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I had my dock put in the week they were done excavating the pond. The kids put their trampoline (the big round kind) on the dock and have a blast jumping off it. Water they are jumping into is 16 feet deep. Each side of the dock has room for our canoe or rowboat.

Usually we just keep a patio table and 3 or 4 chairs on it. I feed and fish off it also. 

Also I'd have to figure out a way to keep these darn cats around here from using the beach for a giant kitty litter box. Anyway the beach will be on hold all winter too. Hopefully I can talk her out of it.


----------

